# Trach stoma dilation



## jfuse2 (Nov 21, 2014)

Provider would like to bill 31613, but all he did was insert a balloon into the stoma and dilate it.  The stoma was very stenotic.  Pt is status post laryngectomy.  

Does anyone have a better suggestion?


----------

